# 30LNanoFilter. Dennerle vs. Eheim vs. Other ?



## Emyr (12 Nov 2011)

Im Currently doing a bit of research into setting up my first Planted Nano tank for shrimp and a few micro fish. Im planning on getting a ADA 30X30X30 cube tank. 

Just wondering what people thought would be the best external filter for it? I want to keep it with as little hardware inside as possible. So far my two best options are the Dennerle SkimFilter...

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... 94201#more
http://www.aquaristikshop.de/e_Produkti ... Filter.htm

And the Eheim Ecco Pro 130...

http://www.externalaquariumfilters.co.u ... o-pro-130/
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-186.html

I plan on at some point getting a pair of nano lily pipes for the filter. 

What does everyone think? Which would be the best option? Opinions really needed on this one. Thanks.


----------



## doobiw55 (12 Nov 2011)

I recently set up a 28l planted and I bought a eheim 2213 and tbh I can't fault it and it was relatively cheap. 

Tom


----------



## Emyr (12 Nov 2011)

I wonder if 360lph would be enough in a planted tank of 30L? Compared to the 500 of the eheim. Although shrimp don't really like flow to much.


----------



## doobiw55 (12 Nov 2011)

360lph should be fine for a 30l tank.

Tom


----------



## andyh (13 Nov 2011)

Eheim 2222 500lph great bit of kit.


----------



## Emyr (13 Nov 2011)

I know the eheim has a better brand name and is reliable and is a nice bit of kit. Do like the way the Dennerle one is small enough to stand behind the tank though. i worry that 500lph will be too much flow in a shrimp tank.


----------



## si-man (13 Nov 2011)

Depends on how you set the hardscape. Got a 2213 on my P@H cube and could do with more flow because of the size and shape of the wood in there. Id be more worried about sucking them into the filter


----------



## Emyr (13 Nov 2011)

I will be putting  a black carbon sponge over the end of the filter inlet pipe to stop them being sucked in, plus they like this to graze on and eat the stuff that gathers on the sponge.


----------



## Emyr (13 Nov 2011)

What do people think of the Dennerle Filter?


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Nov 2011)

Depend on the final plan. If you go with a high light, planted, shrimp tank then the 500lph filter will be a good one. We're using that too on our CO2 driven high light nanos. http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... hotostream

But if plant is not the main priority and just have a few with a mid light then a smaller filter will work too.

Do not worry about the 500lph flow CRS breeding like crazy in the above tank. Later you will love the bit of an extra flow when the filter will get stucked and the hose pipe and the adaptors got dirty.


----------



## Emyr (13 Nov 2011)

I will be going with the high light planted option so I think your right, the eheim is the way to go for a proper good long term filter. Thanks a lot, really helpful. Are those X2 11Watt bulbs you have on those nanos?

Out of interest are the shrimps fine with the co2 in the tank, Do you turn it off and have an air pump on at night? 

What is the plant in the middle tank that is coming out the top down the side? Would really like some of that in my nano.


----------

